# Starrett Calipers - Repair or replace?



## Dataporter (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a Starrett Caliper exactly like this:


Unfortunately, they are stuck on millimeters and will not go back to inch!
I tried to take them apart, but I unsure how to do that and don't want to accidentally ruin them until I know is it better to have them repaired by Starrett (or somewhere else) or replace them?? I see they list new from Starrett at $220.00.
Has anyone had repairs done on something like this?
BTW I put in a brand new battery, no help.
Thanks in advance for your responses and opinions.
Dave


----------



## xalky (Dec 7, 2014)

Sometimes one of the other buttons could be stuck in the down position. Try to dislodge them if possible. If another button is stuck, the other buttons are usually unresponsive. Worth a shot.

Try blowing some air into it. At this point, what have you got to lose.

Perhaps you already tried that....in that case....you're screwed...lol


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 7, 2014)

Those little plastic cases often (but not always) snap together without fasteners.  However, sometimes there is a "magic" spot you have to press to release the clip: just prying will break it.    Closely examining the line where the two halves of the case meet may yield some clues.

If you do find a way to get it apart be aware that the buttons and display may only be retained by the top of the case.

If you give up on it let me know even if you bust the case.  I can find a use for it and I'm crazy enough to try to fix just about anything electronic.


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 7, 2014)

I've never pulled a Starrett apart but they are all basically the same inside.  You cannot hurt the caliper by disassembly provided you pay attention to the location of the small parts. 

On a Mitutoyo I'd just remove the label on the back to expose the 4 screws that hold the face on and remove them. Once removed you'll see the rear of the circuit board and the battery contacts. There should be at least 3 tiny phillips head screws holding the board to the face. Once removed the board will lift straight up to expose a rubber pad that holds everything aligned.  The pad is probably what your buttons are attached to as well. Usually there are carbon pads on the back of the buttons that contact the circuit boards when the button is pressed.  A lot of times they just need cleaning to remove oil or dirt. I use a pencil eraser to clean the copper contacts on the board.

Since it's your first time, get a camera with macro capabilities and snap a photo of each step so you have pictures to refer back to in case you have a piece you're not sure of. I remember the first time I repaired a Mitutoyo caliper and the tiny brass negative contact post fell out.

The only caliper I have found impossible to repair are Mahr brands. They rivet the internal components together, making the whole caliper disposable.


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 7, 2014)

I found a pic of a Mitutoyo in my PB account showing the rubber pad. on the board.




In case you happen to have the screen fall off - it's OK. They aren't attached, just stuck to the rubber. There is a flexible graphite strip that transmits the signals from the board to the screen. Just wipe the edges off with a soft cloth before reassembly.


----------



## Dataporter (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, thanks Holescreek! There were 4 screws under the Model / SN label on the back of the unit. Doh!

Your unit is a lot like mine inside.
Your pictures of the little rubber strips were very helpful.
Thanks for taking the time to help me out!

I got it apart, and more importantly back together! I carefully cleaned everything before re-assembling. 

It is working now, however, I'm afraid the little microswitch soldered to the motherboard for MM / INCH is failing, because periodically it will switch itself back to MM. <sigh> At least, for now, I can switch it back.

I've since also seen other threads that make me think the Starrett's are not worth repairing, so I'll keep my eyes open for another pair.

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't want to offend anyone about brand choices so I'll limit myself to a simple statement. The company I work for has 600 employees using 99% Mitutoyo instruments. The gauges are used 24/7.  A few of those gauges (mostly height gauges) were bought new in 1991 and still meet calibration specs. This isn't anti-American, no company makes electronic gauges in the US anymore.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 7, 2014)

The cost of repair will cost almost as much as new ones.  I have 2 dials that I use that are B&S.  We have dozens of Starretts at work, most only last a couple of years because of abuse by the machine operators.


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 7, 2014)

Most repair shops charge $60 to look at the gauge to give you an estimate. When I was hired in 2002 the lab was spending $70k on gauge repairs and the company has doubled in size since then. They used to send everything outside for repair and it could be out of the plant for weeks. I do all the repair in-house and most are back in service in a day or two depending on spare parts on hand.  I've seen horrible things done to gauges in the factory over the years, seeing $3200 bore gauges come into the lab in pieces can ruin your night.


----------

